# Tempstar manul



## Don Ramer (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a Tempstar gas furnace model NUGE050CG02. Where can I get an operating manual & wiring diagram ?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like Sears used to carry parts but at least there's a parts list and exploded diagram available. 
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...Model-NUGE050CG02/0492/0912100/00051298/00001

Did you look on inside of unit's doors for wiring diagrams? Sometimes it's there.


----------

